# Drawing Bettas: Pick your style



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey everyone!

Recently I've been experimenting with drawing bettas in different ways. I thought it would be fun to draw people's betta fish and let them choose how they'd like me to draw it. I have three styles you can choose from:

























I just have a few guidelines to follow.
-I'll need a picture of your fish. If the picture is blurry, it would be nice if you'd give me its tail type (VT, HM, CT, etc.).
-Please specify the "font" you'd like, if you want your fish's name at the bottom of its picture.
-It would be nice to have a brief summary of your fish's personality for Sketches and Swirls. I'd need one for sure, though, if you'd like a Cartoon.
-It's okay to ask for more than one picture (for a different fish or in a different style), but please wait until I've finished your first picture to ask for another.

I'll try to get the picture to you as quickly as I can, but it may be a little while as I am rather busy at present and might not get to it for a few days. I hope you'll enjoy my work.

-OFL


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

Could you please do one of my plakat in my avatar? In sketch style? These are really cool!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Could you do Chili in swirl? He's a Red VT.







He is mellow but still feisty.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Okay, Pumpkin, I have your sketch:







I hope you enjoy!

DangerousAngel, I will get to work on Chilli first thing tomorrow. This is so much fun...thanks, both of you, for responding.


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> Okay, Pumpkin, I have your sketch:
> View attachment 555418
> 
> I hope you enjoy!
> ...


That looks awesome! Thank you!


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

Could you please do one for Sora in cartoon form?

And you wanted a background? Well - let me tell you about this fish. He pretends to be shy and sweet, but he's really a troublemaker and a master escape artist. He's always got an angry looking face and his fins are a little ripped right now because he decided to figure out how to get into the other betta's side of the tank.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I can't wait!! 
Sora is really pretty! A nice shade of green!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

You're welcome, Punpkin!

DangerousAngel, here is Chilli:









scampers4010, I'm starting on Sora's cartoon right now.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I've got the cartoon for Sora:









Note: The fish is shaking its fist. It might not be evident, as I can't make the pictures any bigger for some reason.

I hope everyone enjoys their drawings!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Awww! it's SO cute!! Thank you!!!


----------



## BluePancakes (Jan 5, 2015)

Can you please do my betta fish Totoro in Sketch Style? He is a veiltail and is very kind.


----------



## greatgabsies (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm not sure if you're still doing this, but your styles are great! I would love if you could do Roger in the cartoon style 

Roger is a double tail, in case it's hard to tell in the picture!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm SOOO sorry guys...I've been super duper busy and, to tell the truth, completely forgot about this thread! I'll get to work as soon as I can. Again, very sorry.


----------



## greatgabsies (Apr 7, 2015)

Please take your time! You don't even have to do it if it you're too busy


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

It's no problem at all! I know the feeling! Can't wait to see them when you get them finished! :-D


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Again, sorry for the delays...especially BluePancakes' fish Totoro as it has been almost a month.

So without further delay: Totoro in Sketch style!







Thanks for your patience. Roger is coming right up.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Now for greatgabsies' Roger in cartoon style. I'm now posting from my phone as the pictures come up larger, however it means that I can only post 1 photo at a time.







A quick note:
Don't worry about it this time, but for future reference I need a brief summary of a fish's personality before I can do a Cartoon Style drawing. Again, this time it's okay.

I hope you both enjoy!


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

These are so awesome looking! Are you still offering to people? I would LOVE to have one of my guy, Locke, in cartoon...










It's not a flared pic, but he's a halfmoon. He's constantly patrolling and wiggling around his tank, almost never still, goes NUTS for frozen bloodworms, and flares at anything. He's a curious and angry little bugger... when I do water changes he tries to attack the siphon, and he's nipped at my hand before if I'm moving something around and he doesn't want me to xD

These are so great!!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I've got the day at home, so I can get lots done.  Here's Locke. I enjoyed drawing him...I got to have lots of fun with his pattern and position.







Enjoy!


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

omgosh, he is SO ADORABLE!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Sleepykitty (Jun 5, 2015)

Awww, these are really cute! Could you do Ra in the sketch style? He's not the brightest of betta but he always zoops right up to front of the tank when I enter the room or he notices I'm watching him. He's not much for flaring but he puffs out his cheeks whenever he says hello. I think he's a Delta tail but I'm not sure. His left pelvic fin is a little shorter than the other and his right pelvic fin has a funny twisted curl at the very end.


----------



## greatgabsies (Apr 7, 2015)

Omg your drawing of Roger is perfect! Sorry about missing the personality information I didn't realize! Thank you so much :3


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Athra said:


> omgosh, he is SO ADORABLE!!! Thank you so much!!!





greatgabsies said:


> Omg your drawing of Roger is perfect! Sorry about missing the personality information I didn't realize! Thank you so much :3


No problem guys! I loved drawing your little guys! And Sleepykitty's Ra is coming right up.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

can you do magik?
He is a spunky drizzle veiltail. I rescued him and he had no color. HE is very shy and cautious. But whenever I come into the room he wiggles his tail and stares at me. I am so happy I got to give this little guy got a second chance.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Nova betta said:


> can you do magik?
> He is a spunky drizzle veiltail. I rescued him and he had no color. HE is very shy and cautious. But whenever I come into the room he wiggles his tail and stares at me. I am so happy I got to give this little guy got a second chance.


He's a pretty boy!  Which style would you like? (See p. 1)


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Alright, Ra's picture is complete! Just for the record, his colour makes me happy. 







I hope you like it!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

oh sorry sketch please.


----------



## Sleepykitty (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you, he's adorable! His color makes me really happy as well, until I saw him at my lfs I didn't realize betta came in that color~ =D


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

He kina looks like my betta... But mine passed away tonight.


----------



## smaugthefishy (Jun 15, 2015)

I would like to request one of Smaug. Cartoon style would be awesome. My best description of him would be...haughtily intellectual. He's decidedly unimpressed by most everything but the few games I've thought up for him to play. XD I'll link to a picture here.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

May I have one of Indigo? I'm about to lose him to Dropsy, and it would be great if you could make one. Cartoon style, preferably. He was a hyper, very cheerful boy, and was easily excited. He was also very fond of human attention and was very curious and liked to explore everything, and was an undersized VT.


----------



## BluePancakes (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry, haven't been here for a while. Overprotective Fish Lover, thank you! Totoro looks amazing!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

No problem BluePancakes! My pleasure!

I apologize that I haven't gotten around to drawing these until now. I have the next 3 ready although I can only post 1 at a time. To begin, here's Nova betta's fish Magik in Sketch Style.







Enjoy! Smaug and Indigo are coming up.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Okay, now for smaugthefishy's Smaug. I attempted to portray him as "haughtily intellectual" as best as I could...and so decided to put the fish in nerd glasses. 







Hope you like it!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

PurpleJay, I'm so sorry to hear about poor little Indigo. I determined I would make his picture very special, and I hope you don't mind that I made it a bit different than my other cartoon drawings. {:')







I hope this picture brings you comfort. It is hard to helplessly watch them suffer and fade away, and I'm sure you loved little Indigo very much.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Aww! Thank you. 
He's up in fishy heaven now, hopefully eating as much bloodworms and brine shrimp as he wants to. The picture is so adorable and sweet. Thank you so much, for both the picture and the nice words. It means a lot


----------



## smaugthefishy (Jun 15, 2015)

OMG that drawing of Smaug is flawless. XD Thank you so much!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you so much!
Is it ok if I send you another picture of another fish to do because I loved Magik's so much!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

PurpleJay said:


> Aww! Thank you.
> He's up in fishy heaven now, hopefully eating as much bloodworms and brine shrimp as he wants to. The picture is so adorable and sweet. Thank you so much, for both the picture and the nice words. It means a lot


SIP Indigo... 
No problem. I'm just happy I could help.



smaugthefishy said:


> OMG that drawing of Smaug is flawless. XD Thank you so much!


You're welcome! I've never drawn a nerd fish before...hee hee...


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Nova betta said:


> Thank you so much!
> Is it ok if I send you another picture of another fish to do because I loved Magik's so much!


You're welcome! That's perfectly okay! I'd love to draw one of your other babies!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

sorry i have not been on in a very long time.
here is a picture this picture actually is not mine it is off google. I could not get a real picture of him.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Okay, sure! So he's an EE plakat? Is he white like the picture? Even though the pictures are monotone it's nice to know colouration so I can decide how darkly to shade it. I'm assuming you want sketch style again? What's his name (if you'd like his name on the picture)? Thanks, I'm happy to have something to draw!


----------



## 0Bubbles0 (Jul 2, 2015)

BlueJay, I know how it feels to loose a betta. I lost my crowntail female Ivory to dropsy too. I'm so sorry to hear about Indigo. Can you please draw Uranus in Sketch style? She's new and she's a halfmoon. She's shy and she is very nice. She follows me when I'm going about doing my work.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

0Bubbles0 said:


> BlueJay, I know how it feels to loose a betta. I lost my crowntail female Ivory to dropsy too. I'm so sorry to hear about Indigo. Can you please draw Uranus in Sketch style? She's new and she's a halfmoon. She's shy and she is very nice. She follows me when I'm going about doing my work.


Certainly! I'll get started on her.

A QUICK NOTE TO ALL WHO WOULD LIKE TO REQUEST PICTURES:

From tomorrow until early August, I'll be away. While I will have access to paper and pencils at this time I'll be very busy and may not have time to get to requests as promptly as I would otherwise. You can still ask for pictures but understand if I don't get them done until August. Thanks guys!


----------



## 0Bubbles0 (Jul 2, 2015)

That's fine! Take as much time as you need!


----------

